
A stupid website that turns what u send into speech and plays it on my speaker - Shayy
http://annoyme.us
======
kaishiro
Livestream is here: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzjUwXX-
azU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzjUwXX-azU)

Interesting project, but I think we all know how these things end up when
anonymity is involved :)

------
Zekio
You can't even press enter to send, must click the button...

